# .243 cal for varmits???



## k9stryker (Nov 17, 2005)

Looking for a good cal. rifle to use for varmit hunting, mostly fox and coyote. does any one use a .243 or is that too big of calibre to hunt yotes with??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

great for coyotes, a little big for fox. I use 85 gr Sierra Varminter bullets for coyote, Sierra 90 gr FMJ for fox and 100 gr Hornady for deer. 300 yards easy with a 243


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

We made the mistake of using a 243 on a fox once. Big hole. But for yotes, great gun.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

if you are thinking of buying a gun I would suggest a 22-250...unless you already have a 243 I would use that...if your fur hunting you might look into a 40 to 55 gr bullet..if you dont care about the fur, use what ever you have lying around..


----------



## k9stryker (Nov 17, 2005)

dynarider68-

My father has a 22-250 which will eventually end up in my gun cabinet and I did not want to get the same gun. I am also expecting my first child in three months and was thinking along the lines of having a varmit gun for myself for a few years and then eventually passing it along to my first born to use as a deer rifle. I also have a .222 savage that was passed on to me from my grand father but it does not have a place to mount a scope so I would have to have a gun smith tap some holes in it and its a pretty old relic so I kind of just want to leave the iron sights on it. I thought along the lines of a .223 but then I couldn't use it as a deer rifle when the time comes so that is why I was asking what others thought about the .243 cal rifle as a varmit gun.

Thanks to everyone who replied so far.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I would definitely put that 243 to work on coyotes. If you can reload, try the 62g varmint grenades by Barns. if you don't reload, Blackhills loads the 62g varmint grenades
or try some of the 55g ballistic tip by winchester, blackhills, or federal.

The ballistic tip does a number on fox, i'd probably not shoot it at fox.

xdeano


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

k9stryker said:


> dynarider68-My father has a 22-250 which will eventually end up in my gun cabinet and I did not want to get the same gun. I am also expecting my first child in three months and was thinking along the lines of having a varmit gun for myself for a few years and then eventually passing it along to my first born to use as a deer rifle. I also have a .222 savage that was passed on to me from my grand father but it does not have a place to mount a scope so I would have to have a gun smith tap some holes in it and its a pretty old relic so I kind of just want to leave the iron sights on it. I thought along the lines of a .223 but then I couldn't use it as a deer rifle when the time comes so that is why I was asking what others thought about the .243 cal rifle as a varmit gun. Thanks to everyone who replied so far.


 The .243 would be just fine for coyotes and fox...I would try a smaller grain bullet...like 50 to 55 grain...just my .02.


----------

